# Pittsburgh Bottle Show



## zanes_antiques (Nov 10, 2006)

*Is anyone else gonna be at the the Pittsburgh bottle show besides me? I'm going to be set up with a digging partner of mine. I'll have some Buffalo N.Y. milks and also a few good milks from up around Erie and Titusville Pa. I will also have the some Pitsburgh stuff with me too. If anyone from the site is going to be there look me up. I'll probably be the only guy, named Zane, there.*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2006)

What's the date and location Zane?
                                                                     Thanks,...Joe


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 11, 2006)

*Here ya go Joe --------*

*NOVEMBER 12  -  PITTSBURGH, PENNSYLVANIA
*The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club's Annual Show & Sale (Sun. 9 AM - 2 PM, Early buyers 7 AM) at The Ice Garden, Rostraver, Twp. (Exit 46B off I-70 to Rt. 51 North), Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. INFO: *BOB DeCROO*, 694 Fayette City Rd., Fayette City, PA 15438, PH: (724) 326-8741 or *JAY HAWKINS*, 1280 Mt. Pleasant Rd., West Newton, PA 15089, PH: (724) 872-6013. 

Also, there's another coming up in PA soon.........

*NOVEMBER 26  -  BETHLEHEM, PENNSYLVANIA* 
 The Forks of the Delaware Bottle Collectors Association's 33rd Annual Bottle & Antique Show & Sale (Sun. 9 AM - 3 PM, Adm. $1; Dealer & Display set-up 6 - 9 AM, Early buyers 7:30 AM) at the Bethlehem Catholic High School, Madison & Dewberry Ave. (2 miles South of Rt. 22, Center Street, Rt. 512), Bethlehem, Pennsylvania.  INFO: *BILL HEGEDUS*, 20 Cambridge Pl., Catasauqua, PA 18032, PH: (610) 264-5945.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 12, 2006)

tahnks meech.....I got lost goin there last year. I'm not one to give directions


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks guys...


----------

